# MAC Dupes of Femme Fi & Retrospeck?



## FAM0USbellaD0LL (Jun 9, 2009)

I saw a tutorial that used Femme Fi all over the lid with Satin Taupe, Romp, and Carbon. What is a good MAC dupe of Femme Fi that would go well with those colors?

Also, what is a good MAC dupe of Retrospeck, that would go well all over the lid with Satin Taupe in the crease? I love the color of Retrospeck, but it seems too chunky & glittery.


Thanks girls!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 9, 2009)

I think Femme Fi and Retrospeck is shimmery rather than glittery/chunky!

So things like things like ricepaper, dazzlelight, nylon, i think.. would be too frosty/shimmery for your taste.

You should try out the matte/satin/velvet eyeshadows such as vanilla, mylar, shroom, vapour.


----------



## daphneM (Jun 9, 2009)

I think your best bet for a dupe of Femme Fi is Ricepaper. It's a little frostier (Femme Fi is a VP and Ricepaper is a frost) but in color it's very very close. I am in LOVE with Femme Fi so I keep my eye out for similar colors. It has more of a seamless shimmer, less frost than Ricepaper, but that is still pretty close.


----------



## iluvmac (Jun 9, 2009)

The best dupe for Femme Fi is Shroom, IMO.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 9, 2009)

^^^


----------



## FAM0USbellaD0LL (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks! I haven't actually swatched Retrospeck or Femme Fi. In the pictures I've seen & some descriptions Retrospeck seems kinda glittery & chunky. I will check out all the ones you mentioned next time i'm at MAC.

& your baby is adorable. i miss when my daughter was that tiny :[


----------



## FAM0USbellaD0LL (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daphneM* 

 
_I think your best bet for a dupe of Femme Fi is Ricepaper. It's a little frostier (Femme Fi is a VP and Ricepaper is a frost) but in color it's very very close. I am in LOVE with Femme Fi so I keep my eye out for similar colors. It has more of a seamless shimmer, less frost than Ricepaper, but that is still pretty close._

 

Thanks! I didn't even think of that. I have Ricepaper so i'll try it out!


----------



## FAM0USbellaD0LL (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac* 

 
_The best dupe for Femme Fi is Shroom, IMO._

 
Thanks! I keep meaning to get Shroom but I'm on a shimmery brown kick right now haha.


----------



## asprettydoes (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FAM0USbellaD0LL* 

 
_Thanks! I haven't actually swatched Retrospeck or Femme Fi. In the pictures I've seen & some descriptions Retrospeck seems kinda glittery & chunky. I will check out all the ones you mentioned next time i'm at MAC.

& your baby is adorable. i miss when my daughter was that tiny :[_

 
So glad you posted this question - I need something the same shade as retrospeck but more like a satin finish. I'm using it to blend out my crease color & I love femme fi for a brow highlight but I need something in between or the contrast is just too stark. Any suggestions for a less frosty version of retrospeck? Would shroom be a good option? On the mac site it looks rather pink.
As far as the "glittery/chunky" appearance of retrospeck, its smoother when applied than it looks in the pan, still more frosted than I need but it does blend out pretty well...


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Nov 12, 2009)

*these threads have swatch comparisons for femme fi
*
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...4/#post1444454

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/n...ml#post1732801

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/r...4/#post1668879


----------

